
AWS DeepLens Get HandsOn Experience with Deep Learning With Our New Video Camera - dcu
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/deeplens/
======
conorh
This is great for my chicken coop project :) I have been working with a
raspberry pi and camera to train a system to recognize and respond to
squirrels (close the feeder to stop them eating food). There are many other
options of course, but it is nice that this is an integrated system that is
easy to train!

